# Knicks vs Raptors: Dec. 2, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*








*December 2, 2006
Time: 8:00PM
MSG
*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Lee/Q/Francis/Steph*
*Raptors*




































*Garbajosa/Bosh/Parker/Jones/Ford*​*Knicks:*


> Most teams look forward to long homestands, but the Knicks still haven't settled in at Madison Square Garden. They are just 1-6 so far in familiar surroundings. After logging more than 12,000 miles in November, the Knicks have to be excited about sleeping in their own beds the next 13 nights. Finding a comfort level is extremely important with six games coming up at home. It's possible they will get Jared Jeffries back before this run ends.


*Raptors:*


> Another day, another starting lineup for the Raptors, and coach Sam Mitchell sounds like mixing and matching might be something he'll do a lot of in the coming weeks. In an effort to get more size on the floor to start games, and probably to give struggling Fred Jones a better chance to get out of his slump, Mitchell inserted the 6-7 Joey Graham in place of the 6-2 Jones in the starting lineup for Friday night's game against the Boston Celtics.



​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

[DragoVoice]I must break you.[/DragoVoice]

A win by the Raps and a loss by the Nets puts Toronto in first.

A loss by Toronto puts the Raptors in fourth.

What a division.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

speedythief said:


> A win by the Raps and a loss by the Nets puts Toronto in first.
> 
> A loss by Toronto puts the Raptors in fourth.
> 
> What a division.


a division everyone wants to be in.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

Francis plays very well!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Q is playing very well, yet again. 14 points and 5 rebounds in the first quarter. Bosh is playing really well though too...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Renaldoooooo dunk means the Knicks lead by two after the 1st quarter.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't tell if Bargnani is playing well or having a lousy game. 4 points, but 1-3 from the field. A rebound but two turnovers. A steal, but two personal fouls...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And then he hits a 19 foot jumper...

Misses a three-pointer

Gets the offensive rebound

Misses the layup.

...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks down 4 at the half. Q has 14, Eddie 11. Every Knick has scored. 

Bosh has 21 for the Raptors.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 4:58 to go, Knicks down 9 - 96-87. 

Q has cooled off, now shooting 6-17 for the game, but has 14 rebounds. Curry has 16 and 9, while Bosh has 25 and 11 for the Raptors


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Second game is a row Q cant hit the BIG wide open 3. Knicks look to lose another game they should have won. 23 games may be a hard mark to hit for this season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Zeke WORST coah ever. Im not even joking. Frank where is this "great coach" you speak of cause zeke is a plain out *******. Knicks are down by 5 with 10 second left and he has the team trying to go for two pointers?!?! Wow he did that twice already this season and Zeke still hasnt learned from his mistakes.

And the Knicks can never get defensive rebounds late in games when they need them. They always give up like 5 offensive rebounds in the last 2 mintues of EVERY close game they play. Its a joke. Zeke needs to learn how to coach a grain of salt, the knicks need to learn how to get a rebound when they need one, and they need to start winning NOW!

O if you havnt guessed we lost to the Raptors at home tonight. I just feel bad for all those people that wasted hundreds of dollars to go watch this clown show.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

It will all be better when jeffries comes. With his defense, it gives us the little boost we need at the end of stretches and at the end of games. The knicks are in most cases some close from victory, and with frye and jeffries returning, it will be a better scenario for us.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> It will all be better when jeffries comes. With his defense, it gives us the little boost we need at the end of stretches and at the end of games. The knicks are in most cases some close from victory, and with frye and jeffries returning, it will be a better scenario for us.


I understand that, but this team should be able to handle the raptors at home with half the team injuried. The fact that we cant shows how this team has grown little to none from last year at this point and time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks will probably never win a game at home for the rest of the damn season! BTW, Isiah can't coach for ****.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The Knicks will probably never win a game at home for the rest of the damn season! BTW, Isiah can't coach for ****.


Yeah not just saying this cause im mad, but zeke really may be one of the worst coaches ive ever seen.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Honestly, I was amazed NY didn't win this one. Our D on Q was HORRIBLE near the end...he had all the time in the world to launch some of those but they just didn't fall down. The turning point for me was when TJ hit that crazy 3...that slowed the momentum NY had A LOT.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I was at the game. Much more exciting than the last game I went to. But maybe it's because I had better seats last night.

Anyways, very disappointing to see them lose to a team they're obviously better than. They left them so open though and paid for it. The defense was pretty much not there, esp. in the 1st half.

A big plus that eased the pain of the loss for me was seeing Curry continue to play better, perhaps his best game as a Knick yesterday. Really, you could see a difference in his approach. He looked much more in tune and played more aggressively than I can remember. 27 points, 12 boards, and he stayed out of foul trouble. Please Eddy, don't stop now!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*People need to chill*

I have no idea if IT is a good bench coach but he and his staff are doing a very good job with the young players. The fact that we are in almost every game at the end with so many injuries and so much youth is a credit to him. A few shots going in that have gone out and you'd all be singing his praises. No matter what, the guy deserves a season before asking for his keys. BTW, Curry is nearing all-star performance. With more consistency he will be there. IT has nothing to do with it? Lee is also turning a corner. Get Frye healthy and check him out at the end of the season...I'm sure he will be better as well. He is much better at developing talent than I thought he was.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: People need to chill*

I'm pretty sick of our 4 guard rotation right about now. IT EFFING SUCKS. I'm tired of seeing Marbury do his stupid layups when we need 3's, I'm tired of Francis dribbling around like some And 1 clown, and I'm tired of seeing Crawford chuck shots up like there's no tomorrow. Nate's borderline of being thrown in to this hell hole. As for Quentin, he's the lone bright spot on this team, it's pretty sad when your guard/forward outrebounds your center every night. Thanks so much Eddy Curry, your offensive fouls are atrocious, your lucky they don't call even more on you. The guy needs to learn how to keep his shoulder up when pivoting. I just realized that no one on the team can rotate to cover a man, except for Lee. Mardy will never see the daylight. I'm finished ranting.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: People need to chill*

Unless we can move one of the guards, Mardy won't see the light of day.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Mardy will never see the daylight. I'm finished ranting.


Did we not tell you this when he was drafted?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Cut it out with the sympathetic aproach. 

How could the Knicks LOSE to the Toronto Rapters at the Garden? *

That should be the question asked to President/Coach Isiah Thomas by all Knick Head Brass. 

That should be the question that Isiah Thomas should leave on all his players voice mail, plus asked each player as they enter practice. 

The Knicks was 3 to 1 favored to WIN vs Toronto Rapters terrible road record (1-6). 
Losing to a 1-6 road team at home gives the Knicks a bad rap vs a 50% road team. 

The Knick-Team started that Toronto Rapter game at the Garden as LOSERS from the first Tap of the game (they were never in charge of that game)...


----------

